# Vitamin tablets.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If you take them its money down the pan.
There was a very interesting program on German TV last night.
Quark & Co, which is a scientific program, proved it is absolutely not necessary to take extra vitimins.
I do not, and never have taken vitamin tablets, some years ago I remember reading we already chuck a lot down the pan.
Jan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I thought everybody knew that!:wink2::smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A balanced diet provides all the vitamins required although the amount of some needed does vary with age and medical conditions such as pregnancy......

BUT rarely are extra needed and taking an excess has proven negative effects on health......

Sadly, some people do NOT consume a balanced diet; perhaps eating only junk food or stuff that has been fried - the action of which destroys much of any vitamin content.. education is required, but even that is unlikely to dispel many people's opinions and they will continue to believe that such tablets are beneficial - which is false.....

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> I thought everybody knew that!:wink2::smile2:


Certainly not in this country, the Apotheke / Chemists are full of them and other lotions and potions we don´t need.
Jan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thought we had to take vitamin C for eyesight!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Many UK Northerners have a shortage of Vitamin D. Probably due to a lack of sunshine ..... not to mention a diet of Pies and Brown Ale.

A simple rule to follow with supplements. If it says "Food Supplement" anywhere on the container, it could be totally useless. There are some supplements that can be beneficial and also contain what it says on the label. I watched a TV Prog recently about it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Thought we had to take vitamin C for eyesight!


No, Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) is required in small amounts to prevent Scurvy,

Vitamin A is required to prevent Night Blindness

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Penquin said:


> No, Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) is required in small amounts to prevent Scurvy,
> 
> Vitamin A is required to prevent Night Blindness
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't C what I did there!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I disagree

I am prescribed Vit B

Also prescribed Vit D

I don't absorb it well from the sun

Some vitamins we do well to take

I eat a good varied diet

Care is needed in deciding which would be beneficial in addition to a balanced diet

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think some are essential, yes you can get a good few from food, but first you have to buy it, then cook it properly so the vitamins are no t lost, then you have to eat it too, which then brings in taste and we don't all like the things which are good for us.

I take 800iu of Vitamin D daily, and a 20,000iu monthly, this just about keeps up with my D level.

I think *Hormones* are more important, a few are already in worldwide use, but I foresee them increasing in popularity as hormones control so many of our actions.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish this program could be seen in English.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Our Sandra*

I told Hans "Sandra is prescribed vitamin tablets"
Answer " he did say `rarely` people need them"

So Sandra its been confirmed by medical science, _what a lot of folks already know,_ You are a RARITY :grin2::laugh:

_Don´t know about that Kev, I think he just likes to be different.
_
Jan


----------

